# Sfacciatamente fortunato



## LuigiX

Ciao a tutti,
come da oggetto... pensate possa essere tradotto letteralmente con
"Descaradamente afortunado" ?

Il senso in italiano non è necessariamente negativo, come sempre dipende dal contesto:
"Sono una persona sfacciatamente fortunata, non potrei chiedere di più dalla vita"


grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Más bonito queda "con una suerte descarada" Es más fluido y se oye más.


----------



## LuigiX

Sigo con dudas porqué "con una suerte descarada" me suena como tener suerte, por ejemplo, al juego.

Lo que quería expresar es el concepto de "darse cuenta de ser afortunado, mas que otras personas" con una connotación de exceso.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Te refieres, entonces, a "essere fortunato" entendido como "haber tenido suerte en la vida"?

Entonces podría funcionar cambiando las preposiciones:

"...*que* ha tenido una suerte descarada/inmensa en la vida"


----------



## gatogab

LuigiX said:


> Sigo con dudas porqué "con una suerte descarada" me suena como tener suerte, por ejemplo, al juego.
> 
> Lo que quería expresar es el concepto de "darse cuenta de ser afortunado, mas que otras personas" con una connotación de exceso.


Entonces _'sumamente'_



LuigiX said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> come da oggetto... pensate possa essere tradotto letteralmente con
> "Descaradamente afortunado" ?
> 
> Il senso in italiano non è necessariamente negativo, come sempre dipende dal contesto:
> "Sono una persona sfacciatamente fortunata, non potrei chiedere di più dalla vita"
> 
> grazie


Es un _'mea culpa':_ soy descaradamente afortunado y pruebo vergüenza.
Creo que este es el sentido de la frase.
Voglio dire che non si vanta di sentirsi così fortunato, al contrario.

Tutti i dizionari portano "sfacciato" e la sua traduzione "descarado" con una connotazione negativa.


----------



## honeyheart

LuigiX said:


> "Sono una persona sfacciatamente fortunata, non potrei chiedere di più dalla vita"


¿Qué tal así?:

"Soy una persona disparatadamente afortunada, no podría pedirle más a la vida".


(Fue difícil encontrar un adjetivo, para adverbializar, que no le diera un sentido negativo a la frase.)


----------



## Neuromante

Al menos en España lo de "disparada" no tiene ningún sentido.


Pero no entiendo de donde sale lo del sentido negativo, que yo sepa nunca lo ha tenido; salvo que el que la dice se lo quiera dar, o se deduzca del contexto, por supuesto.


----------



## piazzola

LuigiX said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> come da oggetto... pensate possa essere tradotto letteralmente con
> "Descaradamente afortunado" ?
> 
> Il senso in italiano non è necessariamente negativo, come sempre dipende dal contesto:
> "Sono una persona sfacciatamente fortunata, non potrei chiedere di più dalla vita"
> 
> grazie



A mi parecer

No creo que exista la expression en muchos paises pero si en argentina hay expresiones similares mas especificamente cuando se hable de accidentes. Por desgracia afortunado es tipico y tiene mucho que ver con la entonacion en la frase.
En este caso creo que podria explicarse la frase de esta
manera:

Soy una persona por desgracia afortunada, no prodria perdile mas a la  vida


----------



## Neuromante

Pero si la traducción es "Descaradamente afortunado"

La que propone Piazzola, en un registro coloquial y hablado funciona, siempre que se entone con ironía.

Es que ni siquiera entiendo porqué LuigiX dice que en español le suena a exactamente lo contrario de lo que le suena en italiano. Si es que el problema con el juego donde podría estar es, precisamente, en el italiano. Es español hay "fortuna" y "suerte", y para las cosas del juego se usa "suerte"


----------



## piazzola

En lunfardo argentino yo diria refiriendome a una segunda persona. 
Desfachatado que suerte que tuvistes! que significa exactamente con una suerte descarada.
Si es de manera coloquial a lo que me refiero


----------



## Neuromante

Ya, pero el lunfardo no es español. No es cuestión de que los pobres italianos intenten comunicarse con los guatemaltecos en lunfardo


----------



## LuigiX

Hablando con unos amigos españoles todos parecen haber diferente opiniónes.
Los que me dicen que no suena raro pero no se usa, y los que me dicen que "descargatamente" se usa mas con algo que se hace de forma voluntaria, como 
"descargatamente provocativo".

Como Gatacab dijo, "descargatamente" (asi como "sfacciatamente") siempre
tiene una connotación negativa.

Pero creo, y puede ser que me equivoco en mi mismo idioma, decir

"sono sfacciatamente fortunato"  no tiene una connotación totalmente negativa

Al contrario "sei/è/sono/siete sfacciatamente fortunato/i" hay una connotación negativa.


----------



## ursu-lab

LuigiX said:


> Hablando con unos amigos españoles todos parecen haber diferentes opiniónes.
> Los que me dicen que no suena raro pero no se usa, y los que me dicen que "descargatamente"   (forse volevi dire "descaradamente", no?)se usa más con algo que se hace de forma voluntaria, como
> "descargatamente  provocativo" .
> 
> Como Gatacab dijo, "descargatamente" (asi como "sfacciatamente") siempre
> tiene una connotación negativa. Dipende.
> 
> Pero creo, y puede ser que me equivoco en mi mismo idioma, decir
> 
> "sono sfacciatamente fortunato"  no tiene una connotación totalmente negativa (neanche in spagnolo: è quello che sta cercando di dirti Neuromante fin dal primo messaggio. Dipende, come al solito, DAL TONO DELLA FRASE)
> 
> Al contrario "sei/è/sono/siete sfacciatamente fortunato/i" hay una connotación negativa. (?? certo, perché se parli in prima persona è AUTOIRONIA, se te lo dice qualcun altro può essere una "critica". Ma questo succede sia in italiano che in spagnolo e probabilmente in tutte le lingue. Cosa c'entra?)




È come quando dici: ho avuto un culo pazzesco! 
Se lo dici tu rispetto a te stesso ovviamente ne sei felice e lo dici con allegria  e con un sorriso che ti va da un orecchio all'altro, ma se te lo dice qualcun altro lo farà con una smorfia per sottolineare che sei stato fortunato senza meritartelo. 

Sfacciato è "descarado" con tutte le sfumature che può avere a seconda  del contesto.

Si dice anche "descaradamente afortunado" (trovato in un blog): "Cuando quiso darse cuenta ya era un nuevo alumno  de la Universidad, y se sintió afortunado,  _descaradamente  afortunado"._

Ma la migliore traduzione della tua espressione è sicuramente la prima  suggerita da Neuromante:
con una suerte descarada.

Una frase che calza perfettamente trovata in un altro blog:
"Llego a pensar que  si seré yo mismo que vivo en el mundo de ping y pong con una suerte  descarada o tengo un ejército de ángeles de la guarda."


----------



## LuigiX

ursu-lab said:


> (forse volevi dire "descaradamente", no?)


Si scusa, mi è scappata una parola per un'altra 



ursu-lab said:


> Se lo dici tu rispetto a te stesso ovviamente ne sei felice e lo dici con allegria  e con un sorriso che ti va da un orecchio all'altro, ma se te lo dice qualcun altro lo farà con una smorfia per sottolineare che sei stato fortunato senza meritartelo.


Perfettamente chiaro! Ed è esattamente quello che intendevo io.

Forse però, nel caso specifico, ci sto un po' troppo girando intorno.
Fondamentalmente sto scrivendo una piccola storia, ed il mio protagonista

"...già si sentiva sfacciatamente fortunato per quanto avesse già ricevuto nella vita, non avrebbe potuto chiedere di più"

come puoi intuire, in questo caso non si tratta di "aver avuto culo" in senso stretto (come può essere la fortuna al gioco, piuttosto che passare un test senza aver studiato).


----------



## ursu-lab

LuigiX said:


> (come può essere la fortuna al gioco, piuttosto che  ("piuttosto che" significa solo "anziché", non "*oppure*" ) passare un test senza aver studiato).



Allora va bene "se sentía _descaradamente  afortunado_", no? 
O 
"era consciente de que había tenido una suerte descarada/ mucha suerte a lo largo de su vida".

Anche secondo me ci stai girando troppo intorno 


(Garzanti) Nelle loc. cong. _piuttosto che_, _di_, anziché, pur di non: _dovresti  restare piuttosto che partire_; _piuttosto di (che) cedere,  morirebbero_.

(Zingarelli) 
1 Anziché (introduce una prop. compar. con il v. al congtv. o  all'inf.): piuttosto che tradire preferì la morte │ Pur di non: fa  mille cose piuttosto che studiare; piuttosto  di cedere voglio andare in rovina! 
2 (colloq., impropriamente) Oppure, ovvero  (con valore disgiuntivo): alla sera mangio soltanto del formaggio piuttosto che  un uovo o della verdura.


----------



## gatogab

LuigiX said:


> Como Gatacab dijo, "descargatamente" (asi como "sfacciatamente") siempre tiene una connotación negativa.


 
No existe Gatacab ni alguien que haya dicho "descargatamente".


Yo dije esto:
*Tutti i dizionari portano* "sfacciato" e la sua traduzione "descarado" *con una connotazione negativa*.


----------



## Neuromante

Gato:
¿Los diccionarios de español o los diccionarios español/italiano?


----------



## honeyheart

Supongo que los de italiano y los de español, cada uno por su lado.


A mí "descaradamente afortunado" no me suena bien.


----------



## ursu-lab

Se è per questo non "suena bien" nemmeno in italiano: due parole consecutive troppo lunghe. Per questo era meglio "fortuna sfacciata" o "suerte descarada".


----------

